# neverfinished94's theater



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello All,

Previously I had a movie room which consisted of a cheap 720p projector, 84" screen, a cheap HTIB and 3 kmart theater seats. We recently had our dream home built and I was fortunate to work a 18' L x 14.5' W dedicated theater room into the plans. Here are a few pics of my recently completed home theater.

































































I still need to address the light leak from the doors.









Here is a list of equipment. Everything was purchased brand new.

Epson 3020 3D projector $1299
Elite ER120WH1 120" screen $325
Onkyo NR515 receiver $250
Pioneer BDP 150 3D blu ray player $90
2 Infinity P363 towers $200
Infinity PC 351 center $225
4 Infinity CS60 in wall surrounds $180
Klipsch RW12D $300
6 Seatcraft Eros seats $1600
Olympus matte grey paint and supplies $120
4 sconces $80
Misc (Cables, mounts, surge protectors, etc) $340

TOTAL $5009

I was able to cross everything off my wish list that I've always wanted. Seating for 6, 120" screen, 3D with 7.1 surround all for $5K. Thanks for taking the time to view my thread and thanks for any comments, suggestions, and feedback.


----------



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

Love the site btw


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looking space! The projector seems to put up a great picture,at a great price. I wish we had a good space to use a projector but we unfortunately do not. We just got a new display its only 64" and cost $3700. That could have went along way to a nice projector and screen combo like you have. And welcome to HTS.


----------



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks great. :T 

Automatic door seal would fix your light issue.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Great job!!..Definitely a fun space!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good! There does seem to be a keystone issue with the image though. Either the projector or the screen aren't plumb per chance?


----------



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words! There is definitely a keystone issue. I havent changed any of the settings or calibrated it yet. Hopefully plan on fixing it tomorrow. Nice catch


----------



## mconigs78 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks good. I am building a new house here in Texas and we have a dedicated theater room thats 19x14 very similar to yours but has the door in the back center. This gives me an idea of what I need and my costs.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice looking room, enjoy!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks very good. How do you like the seats? A set of six seats for $1600 sounds like a pretty good price to me.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice looking room and it looks like you stretched your dollars to the max. Just a quick glance at the pictures and I would have never guessed 5k spent.


----------



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

gorb said:


> Looks very good. How do you like the seats? A set of six seats for $1600 sounds like a pretty good price to me.


The seats are fine. A little firm but they are comfortable. Great price and I plan on adding one more seat to the 2nd row at some point. I know there are better seats out there but these work for me and my family.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That is awesome! I wish I had planned a designated space when I built my house, I tried convincing the wife to turn the garage into a theater room but got mean mugged and went about my way  LOL!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice room. 

I had my house built in 1985 with a dedicated music room in the basement. At 12 x 20 it worked well for 2 channel. Of course, at that time nobody had heard of 5.1 for home, let alone Audyssey DSX 11.2. 

Well, shoe horned into that room now is a 11.2 A-DSX system based on Klipsch Heritage speakers and Hsu and Velodyne subs, plus all the equipment, a beautiful Salamander equipment cabinet and two recliners. Add in a ceiling mounted projector and a 102" fixed screen. Yes, there is room to walk, but barely. 

My wife and I are down there every night and enjoy the system immensely. And that, after all, is what it is all about.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Why did you choose the white material from Elite over the gray? Availability?

And I don't think I've stated this yet but I love the room! I love the knockdown on the walls and the sconces! :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great looking room mate! :T

As far as the light leak, I second the automatic door jamb suggestion. I did it in my room and have no issues with light leak at all.


----------



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

mechman said:


> Why did you choose the white material from Elite over the gray? Availability?
> 
> And I don't think I've stated this yet but I love the room! I love the knockdown on the walls and the sconces! :T


Thanks!
One reason is because when watching 3d the image is darker and I didnt want to darken it further with a grey screen.


----------



## DA DREAD (Jul 12, 2012)

Your room is Dope!!!!!!!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with what everybody said so far. Great work! Very nice look as well. I am sure you will have hours and hours of enjoyment watching 3d movies! 

Just need to get more 3d movies! lol.

By the way, which 3d movie you saw in your theater impressed you the most? just curious.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Homeincontrol (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice setup, looks like you will be having some big fun in your theater.


----------



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

tripplej said:


> I agree with what everybody said so far. Great work! Very nice look as well. I am sure you will have hours and hours of enjoyment watching 3d movies!
> 
> Just need to get more 3d movies! lol.
> 
> By the way, which 3d movie you saw in your theater impressed you the most? just curious.


I have over 30 3d blu rays so far but I havent had a chance to watch them all just yet. 2 that come to mind are Journey to the Center of the Earth & Megamind.

Thanks to everyone for the compliments. I really appreciate it.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a very nice setup, indeed. It's cool to see that someone else went with the knock-down texture on the walls and I think our rooms are even the same color of blue.


----------



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

kevin360 said:


> That's a very nice setup, indeed. It's cool to see that someone else went with the knock-down texture on the walls and I think our rooms are even the same color of blue.


Thanks. My room is actually grey although it does appear blue in some of the photos. You can kind of tell in this photo.



I also took a pic of the stand where my equipment is located.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ah, grey it is, but even those two photos give the appearance of a touch of blue. If you look at my photo thread, you'll see blue walls, but some of the photos I've taken make the walls look nearly grey. Here's one (an old photo - hadn't even filled in the nail holes on the baseboard trim yet).









In any case, my walls look darker in person than with this flash photography. Your installation looks very clean and neat. I bet 3D is cool. I'd like to watch something on someone's 3D rig. Then again, I probably don't need to get that itch.


----------



## neverfinished94 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just a couple updates. I upgraded from the Klipsch sub to 1 Stereo Integrity 15" up front and 2 Infinity 12" subs behind the rear seats. They are powered by a Crown X2000 amp. I also built some acoustic panels and they made a dramatic difference.


Random pic of 1 Infinity 12" & SI 15"










Under construction










After primer










Stereo Integrity 15"










One of the 2 Infinity 12's behind the rear seats










Acoustic Panels


----------

